# League to look at Stackhouse's comments



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And the Mavs are knee deep in this one now... 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-stackhousesnag021508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> NEW ORLEANS – As the New Jersey Nets and Dallas Mavericks feverishly worked to convince Devean George to join in the trade for Jason Kidd on Thursday, there suddenly loomed another issue that could obliterate the proposed deal: the loose lips of Jerry Stackhouse.
> 
> The NBA will investigate the possibility the Mavericks and Stackhouse violated league rules with a prearranged agreement for the forward to return to Dallas after reaching a contract buyout in New Jersey and sitting out the 30-day waiting period, sources said. Several league sources said the NBA will consider forbidding Stackhouse to re-sign with the Mavericks this season as punishment for public comments the forward made on Wednesday that suggested tampering could have occurred.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lol at cuban


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I knew it, when I read what he said I was like wtf? You are allowed to say that??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly think the deal is dead now. No way the league is going to allow this. Too many owners/execs will come with pitchforks and torches to the steps of the NBA front office demanding blood.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good job Stack. Good job George.

Not kidding here in Dallas.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow! Well now Dallas is saved. Yet again they'll get to the playoffs and lose in the first round


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

why is this an issue. i'm sure these kind of arrangements are made all the time. i dont see anything wrong with it. 

few years back i rememebr the nets traded for elden campbell then cut him just in time for him to go back to detroit. maybe that wasn't pre-arranged, but he was cut specifically so he could go back to detroit.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

demens said:


> why is this an issue. i'm sure these kind of arrangements are made all the time. i dont see anything wrong with it.
> 
> few years back i rememebr the nets traded for elden campbell then cut him just in time for him to go back to detroit. maybe that wasn't pre-arranged, but he was cut specifically so he could go back to detroit.


No.

It's terrible.

It's horrible.

It cannot be allowed in the league.

It completely sacrifices the integrity of this league.

:biggrin:



PLEASE KILL THIS TRADE!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow! Well now Dallas is saved. Yet again they'll get to the playoffs and lose in the first round


if I remember correctly, Dallas only lost in the first round once (last year) people talk about it like it happens all the time. Two years ago Dallas was in the finals, and the year before that they lost in game 7 in the semi's, and I believe they went to the conference finals before that. They are the only team in three years to beat the spurs in a best of 7 series. 

Sorry guys, only one teams gets the, the rest just have to compete.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Um... so, what is Devin supposed to think now? How can you go back to playing with the same intensity for a team that put you in a package for another point guard? For Devin, it's pretty much Dallas saying, "well, too bad we couldn't get Kidd. You'll have to do."


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks. Bringing Kidd back to Dallas can end up being the most stupid thing Cuban has done. Just look back when the Mavericks had Nash, Finley and Dirk. This will be the same situation but with older players. That combo didn't work out, did it?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Um... so, what is Devin supposed to think now? How can you go back to playing with the same intensity for a team that put you in a package for another point guard? For Devin, it's pretty much Dallas saying, "well, too bad we couldn't get Kidd. You'll have to do."


I know, that surely has to hurt the guys confidence. I'm not suprised, it was stupid making those sort of comments.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

lol @ Cuban. Damn it seems like you coach guys ahead of time not to talk about that publicly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Much ado about nothing


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Um... so, what is Devin supposed to think now? How can you go back to playing with the same intensity for a team that put you in a package for another point guard? For Devin, it's pretty much Dallas saying, "well, too bad we couldn't get Kidd. You'll have to do."


Nope...

Devin should think "I almost got shipped out for #1 PG out of East. I better work harder."

As for Kidd, "D'oh! I guess I shouldn't have clocked out so early."


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think this trade was more of a move for Avery. Avery has been on Harris' *** for years and even this year when he said that Harris would get more freedom after a month he pulled that away and said he's taking over again. Harris doesn't see what Avery sees but the problem is that Avery needs to let him play. Harris has been inconsistent this year there a stretches of games where he really takes over and then there are stretches when he kinda doesn't know what he should do. But if Harris does stay I think Avery's gotta go in a few years in my opinion he really doesn't know how to be a head coach yet. And a team that is this close to winning it I think the Mavs need a more experienced coach.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Will this debacle torpedo the rest of the mavs season like the Kobe trade talks did to the Bulls??? One can only hope...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Will this debacle torpedo the rest of the mavs season like the Kobe trade talks did to the Bulls??? One can only hope...


Yes, you can hope.

The difference between CHI and DAL is that DAL has only ONE leader, and that's Avery Johnson. Their biggest weakness (lack of leadership) may turn into their strength during time like this.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Thanks. Bringing Kidd back to Dallas can end up being the most stupid thing Cuban has done. Just look back when the Mavericks had Nash, Finley and Dirk. This will be the same situation but with older players. That combo didn't work out, did it?


um, they had a different coach with different styles of play. jason kiddis not nash, at least he plays some defense. dirk was also not the player he is today, he really polished his game a few years ago.

heard of jason terry? 
josh howard?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What a waste of time :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The league has no legs to stand on. They're going to take his quotes as tantamount to a prearranged agreement? If I were Cuban or Ratner, it'd be Lawyer time.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

You know what, i'm actually going to defend stackhouse here. He knows at this point of his career where he wants to be and that is to be on a championship contender. He probably shouldn't have made it public that his plans were to sign with the mavericks as soon as he's bought out(only because it's "against the rules"), but he's only telling the truth. If rival officials are irrate that cuban and stack have made a prearranged agreement and that this will somehow persuade stackhouse to sign elsewhere, they are absolute morons. Stack house has earned enough money in his career and he just wants a championship, and there was no way he would think about playing anywhere else. even if there isn't a prearrangement, that's probably what he would end up doing anyway.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm glad. I didn't like the idea that they could, in a way, go around contracts by having Stackhouse go back to the Mavs. Props to the league for putting a stop to this shady practice.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Mateo said:


> I'm glad. I didn't like the idea that they could, in a way, go around contracts by having Stackhouse go back to the Mavs. Props to the league for putting a stop to this shady practice.


What's wrong with going around a contract for an old, mediocre player? They won't cut Harris because he's good. If Stackhouse were that good they wouldn't offer him as well to keep.

They're lucky they have guaranteed contracts and the league needs to accept what they conceded, in exchange for rookie salary ceilings and what not.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> What's wrong with going around a contract for an old, mediocre player? They won't cut Harris because he's good. If Stackhouse were that good they wouldn't offer him as well to keep.
> 
> They're lucky they have guaranteed contracts and the league needs to accept what they conceded, in exchange for rookie salary ceilings and what not.


I don't care whether Stackhouse is good or not. The fact is that they have to trade him, because the rule states that salaries have to match in trades. A wink-wink we're-going-to-cut-him deal makes the salary matching rule lose its validity.

I remember a couple of years ago when Detroit traded Elden Campbell thinking he'd be cut, but it didn't happen. I hope the same thing takes place here.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

If Dallas and New Jersey pre-arranged this deal, it should be looked at similar to the Joe Smith debacle in Minnesota


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If I were Steve Kerr, I'd sign Van Horn now.

.......this deal is dead three times in one week.

George, House, Van Horn.

Shaq and Van Horn are a good fit.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If I were Steve Kerr, I'd had signed Van Horn now.

.......this deal is dead three times in one week.

George, House, Van Horn.

Shaq and Van Horn are a good fit.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Explain, sir.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

um, noone is signing Van Horn..


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Keith Van Horn? He's so 1998. Yes that was the last time he averaged over 20 pts a game.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> If I were Steve Kerr, I'd had signed Van Horn now.
> 
> .......this deal is dead three times in one week.
> 
> ...


What kind of Horn for Van you drive: sound Horn like "HONK HONK!" or horn like Bull has the head?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

bronx43 said:


> Um... so, what is Devin supposed to think now? How can you go back to playing with the same intensity for a team that put you in a package for another point guard? For Devin, it's pretty much Dallas saying, "well, too bad we couldn't get Kidd. You'll have to do."


Thats called being a professional.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Cuban is crafty but his players obviously arent.............


----------

